# 99 Altima ---- swaying



## soimcrazy (Feb 9, 2005)

My wifes 99 has 130k on it. The rear has started to jump around when hitting a bump, either to the left or the right. I replaced both rear struts but it didnt help. I'm thinking it might be a rear sway bar problem or maybe the bushings. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## tremer88 (Aug 18, 2006)

those could be issues, im not too sure. my car has done that before slightly, but it didnt bother me. it wouldnt be a bad idea to upgrade to a performance sway bar.


----------



## notorious170 (Mar 12, 2007)

when was the last time you had an alignment?


----------

